# Snow Goose Video



## Nic11985 (Mar 6, 2009)

This is a little clip I put together from one of our hunts this year.


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

cool video way to decoy them in close great job :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work on the video! nothing like watching decoying snow geese. How many decoys where you runnin?


----------



## Nic11985 (Mar 6, 2009)

BeekBuster said:


> Nice work on the video! nothing like watching decoying snow geese. How many decoys where you runnin?


300, This year is the first year we have done this. I did a lot of research on how to kill these birds, it's not easy thats for sure. We are going to increase our spread year to year but 300 is all we could afford for this now.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

cool video, nice job!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing it, nicely done..


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice work guys, sweet vid.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Very cool video


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

wat kind of dekes?


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool video :beer: , I live for days when they work like those first flocks. I hope I get to see some of it this weekend :beer: :beer:


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

Way to let em work! Loved it


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

very cool. I realy liked seeing them work that shows alot of confidence in your spread nicely done. where they mostly adults or alot of juivies?


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

great video, looks like a great hunt. how many did you end up getting during that hunt.


----------



## Support Delta Waterfowl (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow! Nice Video!

Wish I could have a hunt like that someday


----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

dude that is one a the sickest videos ive ever seen!! nice choice on the first song i was feelin that it makes the video even more bomb. nice work guys.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Looks like 300 decoys worked just fine. Nice work.

Do many guys hunt snows in MS? I always here of Arkansas and Louisiana, but never hear much about MS.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great video with great music. Good balance of kills, close birds and dog work. I'd like to see more dog work, especially those blacks!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats on the season. What a video


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone got a towel! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sweet video thanks for sharing


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Great Work.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Good Stuff right there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## niko62 (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice video


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Sweet........raining snows you dont see that too often. Nice job.


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice Video!


----------



## goose2hunt (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know how that doesn't make some folks heart beat like a race horse. Thanks for sharing the vid. Snows all over Nebraska right now and not enough days in the week to get out in the field


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks for sharing. Its an awesome video.


----------

